# Which high-end single dose grinder?



## duc996bp (Jun 3, 2018)

What options do I have for a very high quality single-dose grinder for home use? To be used for espresso, v60 etc.... Currently have a Rocket Fausto (Eureka Zenith 65..) Are there grinders out there which are going to give me significantly better results? e.g. EK48S


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you're doing different brew methods I think the EK takes some beating, but the espresso it makes isn't your typical espresso so you need to make a judgment on that.

We're Mahlkonig dealers so if you do decide to go EK gimme a shout.


----------



## Phil_CredoCoffee (May 17, 2019)

Espresso based, Mythos 1.

Other brew methods, EK.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Depends on your budget as well. Top of the list is the Titus, but that is more suited to espresso but I'm guessing if you use a blind shaker with one then it would suit both worlds (There's also the Versalab). Then you've got other single dosing grinder such as the Lyn Webber EG-1 (v2) which does both, Kafetec offerings in both conical and flat flavours, The beast that is the R120 as well as the EK's

As always, taste is subjective and coffee variates are varied in flavour profiles.

I personally use an EK with Turkish burrs, which does espresso very well but loses out at the courser end. Also have a customised Versalab which I just use for espresso and gives a different cup to the EK


----------



## duc996bp (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks all.

@jeebsy when you say the EK doesn't make typical espresso, what do you mean?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phil_CredoCoffee said:


> Espresso based, Mythos 1.
> 
> Other brew methods, EK.


Still wouldn't single dose a mythos


----------



## duc996bp (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes agree, looking for a one grinder that does all (pour over, espresso etc..) single dose as I like to swap and change beans between brews, and must be very good quality, much better than what I have already. Maybe there is no such grinder!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

duc996bp said:


> Yes agree, looking for a one grinder that does all (pour over, espresso etc..) single dose as I like to swap and change beans between brews, and must be very good quality, much better than what I have already. Maybe there is no such grinder!!


What do you feel is lacking in your current grinder ?

Apart from the fact it isn't all in one.

Realistically do you have any limit on budget?

Do you want something the is perceived to be the best " monolith , ek etc, or something that fits your workflow and makes good brew and espresso (I'll be the one to say it a niche ...)

Options

Ek43 - opinion varies on the noise that is forums on how good straight from factory is, people upgrade burrs, get new carrier and pre breakers and get them aligned. If you want the "best" you may find yourself spending another lump on a new Ek.

Monolith - good luck , go buy a lottery ticket as well at same time.

Titus- do you have a budget if not talk to Frank, although what these are like for brewed I do not know.

Caedo Hero - unproven, stupidly over priced. 37SD? Unproven still a bit over priced.

Then you have the other stuff that fits your workflow but isn't touted as being the best - Helor Stance motor, Niche etc

Also what machine is this with as I am not sure id want to run an EK43 with 9 bar all the time


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

One grinder missing from above which I have been using recently is the mazzer ZM, a few folk have them on here. Great at espresso and brewed when fitted with the 151b burrs and excellent at brewed but no espresso capability when fitted with the filter burrs.

As above with the other grinders, but IMHO if you are changing between brew methods from espresso to french press then the ek, ZM and r120 stand out


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> One grinder missing from above which I have been using recently is the mazzer ZM, a few folk have them on here. Great at espresso and brewed when fitted with the 151b burrs and excellent at brewed but no espresso capability when fitted with the filter burrs.
> 
> As above with the other grinders, but IMHO if you are changing between brew methods from espresso to french press then the ek, ZM and r120 stand out


Yarp forgot about those.

Caveat with the r120, how much space does the OP have?


----------



## duc996bp (Jun 3, 2018)

I have an opportunity to "upgrade", by the fact I would prefer a grinder that I can swap and change beans easily, i.e. single-dose. I'm hoping by going to a grinder with bigger burrs and can also improve my results (its not bad at the moment!). Initial thoughts were an EK, however just want to check what else is worth considering. Space is not a big issue for me but would prefer just to have 1 grinder. I'm in no rush to upgrade, my current one is good, its just that I'm having to use a hand grinder when I want to change to a different bean.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yarp forgot about those.
> 
> Caveat with the r120, how much space does the OP have?


Can always stick a cushion on the hopper and use it as a bar stool...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

What no Ceado E37s in white


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm in pretty much the same boat.

I currently have a Niche partnered with my Synchronika but I'm wanting to upgrade my grinder in the near future/now.

I want a grinder that does it all too. I like a medium roast for my espresso but prefer light roasts for pour over.

I've been waiting for a Monolith Flat and even a Max but as you are all aware, they are not easy at all to get hold of. So where does they leave me?

I haven't really got the space for 2 grinders so I have to find one grinder to fit the bill...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> I'm in pretty much the same boat.
> 
> I currently have a Niche partnered with my Synchronika but I'm wanting to upgrade my grinder in the near future/now.
> 
> ...


My ZM manual will be for sale soon!!!! ( incoming ZM electronic)


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> I'm in pretty much the same boat.
> 
> I currently have a Niche partnered with my Synchronika but I'm wanting to upgrade my grinder in the near future/now.
> 
> ...


EK43 twin?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I see your R120 and raise you the mighty WPX -what you really want is something that can do turkish to pour over, 140 mm burrs, water cooled, minilmalist design and is easy to move around the kitchen on its optional castors, I think you can also use it as a garden shredder

https://www.mpechicago.com/sites/default/files/2017-07/52%20%28GPX.WCI%29.pdf


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

@Deeez Nuuutz

Ping me up if you put niche on sale please


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Can always stick a cushion on the hopper and use it as a bar stool...


Yup, I do and it takes my weight without falling in....

put a toilet plunger wrong way out on the dial and you have your own Dalek

R120 has an only slightly bigger footprint than the K10 Pro Barista & Mythos and goes happily from Turkish out to cafetiere / cupping but finding one for less than silly money...

Lots of good suggestions above, I'm biased of course

John


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> EK43 twin?


Bit overkill mate really. My mrs already says I'm taking over everything lol

It's got to look aesthetically pleasing to the eye as well I might add.


----------



## Kaffeetresor (Apr 17, 2019)

duc996bp said:


> What options do I have for a very high quality single-dose grinder for home use? To be used for espresso, v60 etc.... Currently have a Rocket Fausto (Eureka Zenith 65..) Are there grinders out there which are going to give me significantly better results? e.g. EK48S


 Manual grinder: HG-1

E-grinder: Titus


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Id rather save my cash on a niche than pay massively over the odds for a hg1. Especially the way the exchange rate is at the mo.

Titus, if you havrle alot of money to burn go for it. Let's see the ops face when he get the price though.


----------

